# Patina - wood finish



## dedee (26 Feb 2004)

I've just caught up with on Bean's thread on finishing an oak dining table.

I saw demo at a wood show years ago of a product called Patina made by Langlow (http://www.palacechemicals.co.uk). Not easy to get hold of, I get mine from a local decorators merchants (Brewer's).

I used it on my own oak table 10 years ago and it still looks as it did when first applied. We polish it once in a blue moon with a household furniture spay with beeswax. It is water resistant and heat proof.

I have never seen this product advertised nor do I hear of it mentioned in this or any other forum.

This link points to a chandler's who has a more detailed description.
http://www.aqua-marine.co.uk/acatalog/A ... ts_98.html

Has anyone else used it? What do you think of it?


AndyP


----------



## Alf (26 Feb 2004)

Andy,

Is that the same stuff as Screwfix sells? Keep meaning to try it, but you know how it goes; the order reaches the free delivery figure without its help, so it gets kicked off  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (26 Feb 2004)

Alf":346wteuh said:


> Andy,
> 
> Is that the same stuff as Screwfix sells?



Yes it is, never noticed it there before, must remember when I need some moor.

AndyP


----------



## Alf (26 Feb 2004)

dedee":28dg62tj said:


> when I need some moor.


You using that spell checker of yours again, Andy? :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (26 Feb 2004)

wood that bee the spell chequer on my pea sea?


----------



## Alf (26 Feb 2004)

Aye, that bee the won. You want to switch from Chaucer version 2.3 to Shakespeare 4.01. Thay way everything gets turned into iambic pentameters... :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (26 Feb 2004)

Alf":11ey7zq5 said:


> iambic pentameters
> 
> Cheers, Alf



I do wish I knew what you are talking about. Is that one of those things for tracing over a picture to produce a copy?


AndyP


----------



## Alf (26 Feb 2004)

dedee":2ezd7xn5 said:


> Alf":2ezd7xn5 said:
> 
> 
> > iambic pentameters
> ...


 So do I...


dedee":2ezd7xn5 said:


> Is that one of those things for tracing over a picture to produce a copy?



That's a pantograph isn't it? :? Iambic pentameters are explained here and a lot more clearly than my English teacher did it too. I'd love to finish with a dazzling display of same, composed by yours truly, but blank verse ain't really my thing. I could try a limerick I suppose... :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (27 Feb 2004)

Alf":1nqrv6bh said:


> Iambic pentameters are explained here and a lot more clearly than my English teacher did it too.



Ah yes, I understand now. If this explanation is more clear than your pedagogue's then I take it you failed the exam?

AndyP


----------



## Alf (27 Feb 2004)

dedee":2rdxovgh said:


> If this explanation is more clear than your pedagogue's then I take it you failed the exam?


Let's not go there...  :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (27 Feb 2004)

You two talk some rubbish!
I used Patina on my workbench, after applying a couple of coats of oil. It looks really nice, but haven't had the guts to use it on anything else yet. (stuck in my ways, me?)
Cheers,
Philly


----------



## Alf (27 Feb 2004)

Philly":iy6uf3gx said:


> You two talk some rubbish!


Hey, that's not fair. :evil: 

Some of us _work_ at talking rubbish. Andy's just got beginner's luck... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Jane (7 Apr 2008)

Great thread.

To return to the subject of patina. I've used it all over the house (timber framed) for as long as I can remember. Interior or exterior. rough k beams & even some furniture.IT IS FAB!!!!!.
Dixons used to sell it but no longer do.
screwfix do not sell it.
i'm just in the process of trying to order it direct from Palace chemicals.

hope this helps.


----------

